# *Grabs coffee cup* I'm here.  :D



## MABKing (May 27, 2011)

Hey everyone.  So I'm not new to the writing forums, but I'm joining this forum after being told how completely awesome it is.  So a little about me...well I'm 23 and I've been married for a little over a year now.  In November I participated in NaNoWriMo for the first time and I just barely made it past 50,000 words.   I have my own website which is mostly just for my writing.  I have two Yorkies who are super cute.  I'll be taking my college classes online in a few short months for Human Resource Management.  

So that's the important stuff.  Glad to be here and I'm hoping to help others and receive help.  

See you around.


----------



## Nickie (May 27, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome to the forums.


Nickie


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (May 27, 2011)

Hi Gaiaselene, and welcome to WF! :hi:


----------



## Misa Buckley (May 27, 2011)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2011)

Hi Gaiaselene, glad you've joined us here. One thing you need to know, but keep it quiet...

*watch out for Hawke, she will nip your coffee*   :drinkcoffee:


----------



## MABKing (May 27, 2011)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.  I will gladly share my coffee with all.


----------



## bazz cargo (May 27, 2011)

And cookies?
Welcome in, and close the door, there's a hell of a draught. 		 			 				:cookie:


----------

